
The Problem with “Them” - karjaluoto
http://www.erickarjaluoto.com/blog/the-problem-with-them/
======
PaulHoule
The "Us" vs "Them" problem goes back way before pickup culture.

Despite the painful process of being sold services I didn't want, I got a
great car quickly that has held up for eight years. The service department at
that dealership is more competent than average. I would consider buying a car
at that dealership now -- with the caveat that this dealership just got bought
by the car dealer who runs all the other new car dealerships in town. The new
owner is disciplined and clearly knows how to run a tight ship (he is good at
being a car dealer.)

It will cost you something, but many people value a hassle-free experience. My
frugal mother in law usually leases a Toyota Corolla or similar Toyota vehicle
and never has to get dirty changing her own oil, buying tires from Tire Rack ,
etc.

